# Pacesetter Header Question



## whitelazer1 (Apr 29, 2009)

Well this is my first post...:cool

Ive have run into a problem....i just bought my 06 6 speed two weeks ago...i just got my performance parts in...the headers and fitment are giving me hell...this is a pretty humbling experience.....lol...its the driver side trying to get the steering rack back into place! with the header being bolted in it just doesnt seam to want to fit...do i need to loosen the header back up? or iam i doing something wrong here?...:confused....if anyone has any feedback or pics would be awesome!


----------



## 06GOAT (Jan 29, 2006)

I had the same exact problem. When I was adding the headers I was also doing a bunch of other stuff. I figured out that because I had the transmission out( installing a spec 3+ clutch) when I was doing the headers it was making the engine lean down in the back. Not sure if this is your problems but hope it helps. good luck!


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Drivers side is just a PITA. It should all fit. What brand headers did you go with? Some brands require you to buy their mids(Pacesetter). Where in PA are you?


----------



## jday240 (Feb 10, 2007)

What is your specific question. I did this a few weeks ago and it was difficult to get the rack back in place. I had the most trouble (like most everyone else) getting the lines back on. If the headers are in place get the lines hooked back up before you connect the steering shaft. You can put a zip tie through the rack mounts so you can move it a little while it is "in place" and still have wiggle room to get the lines started. Then use a screwdriver or center punch to move the rack into place to bolt it up. I hope this helps.


----------



## StaleyCornell (Oct 20, 2006)

I had Pacesetter longtubes on my 05 GTO. After a few months of having them on I sold the car to a friend. A while after he had it the Pacesetters had melted the rubber steering boots that run right under it. Did anyone else have this problem? 

I just bought another GTO and have another set of Pacesetters on the way...I was thinking of wrapping header wrap around that part of the header above the boot. Should that work?

By the way, Pontiac replaced the steering boots under warranty!!! How crazy is that??


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

The old Pacesetters had issues with the steering rack. The V2 had this issue fixed. I have a spair steering rack if anyone needs. Will sell ata good price. Has 30k miles. Only have cause I upgraded to Pedders close ratio.


----------

